# Recommend a power supply



## balaji2525 (Jun 8, 2012)

My config: I5 2500k, 8GB Transcend RAM and Intel DH67BL Board, 500GB WD HDD , cooler master extreme power plus 600w , XFX 6750 HD 1GB DDR5


PSU in my old pc is not working any more. so I m going to switch my CM600 to my old pc and get new PSU 

which one is better?
corsair GS500, Seasonic S12II 520, corsair 600 CX V2

My budget is around 4-5k, suggest me if any other better PSU around this price range. 
I feel 600watts PSU would be better choice, So that I will have an option for upgrading to higher end graphic card in future which might be power hungry.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 8, 2012)

The gs600 or the ss520w will be the best option. If you plan to add a high end card and components in the near future, then you can go for the ss s12ii 620w.


----------



## balaji2525 (Jun 8, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> The gs600 or the ss520w will be the best option. If you plan to add a high end card and components in the near future, then you can go for the ss s12ii 620w.



does GS600 compatible with my mobo? i have seen threads posted in this forum related to corsair gs600 and intel Mobo
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...tel-dh67cl-corsair-gs600-2x2-12v-missing.html


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 8, 2012)

I am using the same combo(dh67cl+gs600) since a month and i didn't encounter any problem


----------



## balaji2525 (Jun 8, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> I am using the same combo(dh67cl+gs600) since a month and i didn't encounter any problem



Thank you.. I m going to order GS600


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 8, 2012)

Get it. You won't have problems with atleast any modern mobo.


----------



## balaji2525 (Jun 10, 2012)

Guys corsair GS600 was not available in the shops in my locality. so I ordered Seasonic S12II 620 at 4.9k.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 10, 2012)

The seasonic is even better then the gs600. Congrats!


----------

